# Decor at the GROTTO



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

So, this fancy pants restaurant and wine 'cave' hired me to decorate their dance club space for the Zombie Crawl/Halloween Parade after party. A good friend of mine was the DJ for the event (and the founder of the crawl itself) , and it was him that got me involved in it. The parade goes right my their front door, so they wanted an archway on the street to grab attention. (more on that later) and the decor inside. This is the result, I but together into a video, some clips from before the party started, and then just after it started. The place was PACKED when we left!

And here, is a few interactive 360's.













Save​


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like they picked the right person to spookify their place and that arch is Bomb


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous decorating!


----------

